# wth? fungus?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

As the title says, what the heck? I put some aquarium driftwood into my 10 gallon tank to place plants onto for when I do it as a shrimp tank and it looks like there is a white fungus growing over it now. And it has spread to some of my plants  It's too small to get a picture of, but it looks like a white spot with webbing connecting it to another white spot. I Think it is from the mopani wood, but I am not completely sure on that. It's just where most of it has gathered. I'm going to take everything out today and wash it off of it, but what is that and how do I get rid of it?

Also, is it possible that that is why that tank is turning darker brown than the other potting soil tanks I have/the other driftwood ones?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The fungus is pretty common on new wood, and it will go away on its own after a short(1-2weeks) time. Nothing to worry about IMHO. And I have actually seen my cherry and Amano shrimp eating it. Your tank is probably darker because that wood has more tannins than your other wood. I'm presuming you didnt boil the wood.
HTH,


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay. I'll put the wood back in then. I did end up scrubbing it off, and I hadn't even noticed it until now. It destroyed half of my anubias though


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

There are species of pl*co that only eat the fungus that grows on wood. I don't know which ones but I'm sure somebody does.


----------

